# Inland night eyes



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has had any success or heard of anyone catching night eyes inland? Ladue, Mosquito, Pymatuning? Usually around now people will be lined up along the causeway casting or shining lights to locate and scare them.


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

If they did bet they would be freezing there butts off.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

At this point I am ready to freeze!!!! lol


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Water is still to cold. Another week and a half or so most likely.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You know, once your numb from the cold what's another hour or so? As long as you can get your keys out and start your truck or car.
I'm right about 100 miles south of you and we've been getting saugeyes down here all winter as long as there was open water. I have a real good friend that lives close to one of the lakes you mentioned and he's been hitting the walleyes using the same tactics and lures that work down here. As long as he has open water he's out there.
Remember, it's getting super close to the spawn and there eating.....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Have to add, ONNR have the nets in Mosquito and there pulling walleyes out of them. Get out there somewhere and give it a try. Like they say, " you won't catch anything sitting on the couch thinking about it".


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Skippy said:


> Have to add, ONNR have the nets in Mosquito and there pulling walleyes out of them. Get out there somewhere and give it a try. Like they say, " you won't catch anything sitting on the couch thinking about it".


They have the nets in but they have them wide open so the fish can pass through without getting trapped because it's still to cold.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I talked to a retired friend last week and he said he was on the causeway and watched the odnr pulling in their nets, had some big eyes in them, that was before the last storm and cold front.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I lived in Mantua right close to LaDue for 9 years then West Farmington for over 20 years before moving down here. Fished LaDue and Mosquito right from the time the ice melted. While I didn't get walleyes every time out enough were caught to keep things interesting. Sure beats sitting home.
Nets mite be open but those walleyes are still eating. There caught through the ice all the hard water time so why not now????
Back when I started ice out fishing there was no such thing as a swim bait. Jerk bait,,, what the heck was that. Only had hard rubber twister tails and,,,,, "get this",,,, ONLY silver or gold floating Rapala's witch had to be doctored with split shot to keep them down. Fiberglass rods and mono line. 
My god, with the arsenal of equipment and lures we have now there's no reason walleye's can't be caught ANY time of year.
Far from being fair weather fishing and not always productive but getting a few nice fish sure beats sitting on the couch talking about it....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Very true about being able to catch them all season but my question was made regarding the spawn when you can see all their eyes at night next to the rocks


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Skippy sounds like you know what you are talking about, what are your two or three favorite lures for this time of year at night


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Mosquito lake water temp was 35 degrees yesterday...You can go back a month and water temp was at 40 degrees...It made it up to 43 degrees before cold snap hit...That being said, I would be shocked if the shallows are ready to produce for waders...The water temps are almost like ice out so I'm in no hurry to start hitting it hard just yet...I hope that the next 2 weeks gets that water temp back up to the mid 40's...boat action may be a different story but I don't have a boat so I don't look for those patterns..Last few times up to docks at state park there were very few boat trailers in state park lot at Mosquito....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

iceman said:


> Mosquito lake water temp was 35 degrees yesterday...You can go back a month and water temp was at 40 degrees...It made it up to 43 degrees before cold snap hit...That being said, I would be shocked if the shallows are ready to produce for waders...The water temps are almost like ice out so I'm in no hurry to start hitting it hard just yet...I hope that the next 2 weeks gets that water temp back up to the mid 40's...boat action may be a different story but I don't have a boat so I don't look for those patterns..Last few times up to docks at state park there were very few boat trailers in state park lot at Mosquito....


Thanks @iceman great information. When I went on Ladue during that warm spell the surface on my fish finder was around 41. I'm hoping as well that it starts climbing and warms up for the spawn to really begin.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Kayak1979 I know its to early, but I'm going to give mosquito a shot.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I went out wading last Sunday and hooked into a few on a local lake. Only 1 keeper 2 shorts and 2 snagged. Vibes and jerk baits


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

WW, As far as I know there's no more secret lures out there. Time proven jigs and swim baits, others like twister tails. # 12 and 14 Husky Jerks and Smithwick Rogues. There's other stick baits being used with suggest but I stick with the HJ's and rogues mostly. I do use my old floating Rapala's at times and they still work.
The biggest thing is time spent fishing, more so getting a feeling for the current conditions. It is hard to explain but for me it's more just being 100 percent concentrating on what's going on, on the other end of my line. Sort of washing your mind of everything else. For me that's not hard to do as I only have 1 active brain cell left,,,,, or so my wife tells me.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I will be starting to get after them this week it should be game on at some point here. Spring equinox and warm temps all the right ingredients for the magical time


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> I will be starting to get after them this week it should be game on at some point here. Spring equinox and warm temps all the right ingredients for the magical time


Yes! Finally more daylight than dark! There's a dedicated group of night waders at Mosquito. As the water warms you'll see more and more of them. All you can do is pick a spot and fish it. I had an old timer tell me years ago that if you happen to pick a spot where the walleye move in to feed you can clean up. But it doesn't necessarily happen in that same spot every night!


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh I talked to my buddy he said he limited out last night a mosquito and was going back tonight.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

lawrence p said:


> Oh I talked to my buddy he said he limited out last night a mosquito and was going back tonight.


I'm not sure what to say about this.....was your buddy kidding? The 17 mph winds with 25 mph gusts threw the two casts I made back to my face so I left. I'm not saying it isn't possible but pretty unlikely.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

marshal45 said:


> I'm not sure what to say about this.....was your buddy kidding? The 17 mph winds with 25 mph gusts threw the two casts I made back to my face so I left. I'm not saying it isn't possible but pretty unlikely.


His post was referring to Monday night of his buddy getting his limit.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Gotcha I didn't catch that. Makes sense


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tried my luck last night at LaDont (ladue) nothing doing. It was dead and really cold.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

If one were to try mosquito for eyes right now. Anyone have any tips on what to look for or depths? Not necessarily looking for specific spots. Probably gonna give it a try tomorrow with the boat. Will be using hair jigs, jig n minnow, vibE, and jerkbait. Newbie to this walleye stuff but giving it a try. 
PM are welcome.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There prob still in 7 to 15 feet of water. Id try wading out to drop offs as far as you can and throw some long bombs with the noodle rod into deeper areas.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Been out the last few nights with no luck,cold and windy


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

And muddy


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just got home from fishing Mosquito Lake. Fished from 8am until 5pm. Launched out of pikie bay. Marked alot of fish by causeway. Nothing bit. Finally had a largemouth bass on and near kayak it got off. Bays water temperature is 46. Temperature around rattle snake Island was 41.


----------

